# 44G long angel tank



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Heh. Picked up a 44 at petsmart the other day with a help of a friend and now it`s turning into an angel tank.
It will be a barebottom unplanted tank. Gonna leave it bare as much as possible, livestock will be 15 congo tetras, 8 silver blue angels (till they pair up, then it will be a different kind) and 6 pepper cories.

The tank itself is a 48x18x12.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

That's a nice tank with a nice footprint. Only going to be for angels and not catfish? haha. keep the pics and journal updates coming.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Gonna have 8 angels and 15 congo tetras with 6 pepper cories


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

i like the stand, DIY?


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yep, Only way I could get it to hold pretty much any tank with a 48`x18`footprint and 4 10gs at the bottom and have enough storage room at the very bottom.


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Really nice tank, and the stand looks really well built as well!! I would consider this as a 44g breeder tank instead of a 44g long though.

Can't wait to see how this tank progress~


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Well I got some free time today and I got the chance to paint the tank. Flat black 2 coats, back,bottom, and right side. Lights are still in progress along with getting the water to turn a little brownish (almost like black water but not too much)

Snapped some pics of the tank and alot of the angels hehe.
The angel pics are a little blurry, Ill post better ones soon


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

looking good bro


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Looking very nice. The fish must be very happy with all that open room to swim about.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Well guys, the tank is pretty bare at the moment. I just got some spotted peruvian angels in there. There was 5 but 1 didn't make it during transport, I'm currently trying to source out 5 more. So total of 7 congo tetra, 4 spotted peruvians, 8 silver blue angels, and 5 peppered cories (which are for sale btw).

Currently waiting on some driftwood and trying to source out more peruvian angels at the moment. Here are some pics I just snapped up for you guys, pardon the dark ones where little to no blue are showing, I made my light so that it's in the back and not at the front.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Nice looking angels. What temperature (in celcius) do you keep your angels in?


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Beautiful angels


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

They're at 26.5 degrees celcius


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Are you feeding live blackworms?


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Right now I am feeding them just frozen bloodworms and brine shrimp. In the future though, Ill be feeding them live food. I cant feed the silver blues any corotene so the peruvians have to stick with what I feed the silver blues till I separate them.


----------



## jiayaw (Jun 10, 2011)

any reason why you don't want to feed the blues carotene? I am not new to angel keeping/raising and breeding but the 6 blues I got today is the first time for me to keep the blue angels... anything I should look out for? Cuz ive been feeding all my angels (including my koi angels) blood worms, frozen brineshrimp that are gut loaded with spirulina, and new life spectrum cichlid pellets.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

jiayaw said:


> any reason why you don't want to feed the blues carotene? I am not new to angel keeping/raising and breeding but the 6 blues I got today is the first time for me to keep the blue angels... anything I should look out for? Cuz ive been feeding all my angels (including my koi angels) blood worms, frozen brineshrimp that are gut loaded with spirulina, and new life spectrum cichlid pellets.


I'm just trying to avoid the red colors from popping out of the silver blues. So I try to avoid carotene which is a color enhancer for red/orange color. You can still feed them carotene. Just it may/may not bring red/orange in the fish, I just dont wanna gamble on it since you seen how blue mine are.


----------

